# Probably been asked a thousand times!!



## trenchn (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

My brother in law has tempted me to this site with his talk of grinders and burrs and tamping, etc.

I have had a Cubika for many years and it has served me well... Until, that was, I tasted the coffee that my B-I-L churns out.

Now I am not looking to replicate what he does, many pounds and hours invested. way out of my league.

I am looking at an absolute maximum of £500.00 and hopefully considerably less.

I need to ask a couple of questions which I fear may get me ostracised.

Bean to cup? I want good predictable, consistent coffee, but I don't really have the time or inclination to weigh everything and fiddle too much.

If bean to cup machines are the spawn of the devil, where do I go?

Gaggia Classic which seems extremely popular? Rancillio Sylvia, which I have an option to buy second hand from previously mentioned B-I-L?

I have looked at Delonghi, Militta and Gaggia bean to cup machines, all of which seem good and are within my range.

All and any advice gratefully received.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi and welcome, one of the experienced members on here has been reviewing bean to cup machines and had made a recommendation of one, cant remember what one but there is a thread with all the info.


----------



## trenchn (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks for that. I've had a quick look and didn't find anything, but then I didn't really know where to look.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Try this thread for starters.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The BTC of choice seems to be the melitta-varianza because it does things well and seems simple to keep clean.

Two problems:

Cost and I cannot load the review by Dave


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Hi Nick @trenchn

Good to see you finally joined (another Evesham forum member and I am the Brother in Law referred to







)

Link to the thread referring to the Varianza (Melitta BTC), have sent you the link to the actual review by mail.

Your other choices, as discussed, Sage Duo temp pro might need a bit of reading in the Sage section and some feedback from owners as to how performs compared to a Silvia (PID'd or otherwise)

All will require a decent grinder at some stage (sooner rather than later with the sage / definitely with the silvia) and you could pick up a dup temp pro at retail and still have enough for a decent grinder, plenty in the for sale section (give me a shout when ready) as the grinder will play a much bigger role in attaining a good consistent cup than the machine.

John


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@trenchn

link to the thread discussing the Duo temp Pro started by @Kyle T that might answer some of your queries re Classic / Sage

John


----------



## trenchn (Oct 30, 2011)

johnealey said:


> Hi Nick @trenchn
> 
> Good to see you finally joined (another Evesham forum member and I am the Brother in Law referred to
> 
> ...


Cheers John. I'm still furtling through reams of reviews!


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Keep reading, your future machine (and Grinder) is in there somewhere







(slippery slope / rabbit hole...)

John


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

trechn,

Not sure if you have got your machine yet, if you google the above bean to cup machine it can be picked up for £449 (brand new) this weekend only

Ian


----------

